# How Thick Is My Roof? - Which Rooflight? - Vented or Not?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi. I have a Swift Royale 590, 1996 and I'm going to fit an extra rooflight (Well, move the one over the central area to the kitchen area and replace it with a clear-top one.)

I just need to know how thick my roof is as some rooflights may not be suitable . . . . can anyone please advise?

also, it's a toss up between the Mini Heki, the MPK or the Omnivent (all without fans) Any recommends out there?

Another concern is . . . do I want vented or non-vented? and why? 

The current MPK is vented and that's good for the air-flow in summer and when it's raining (And we don't use the van through the cold months so cold air aint an issue)

Many thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

All I can say is avoid Remis rooflights. I have found the company dont want to help the customer if a product is fauly. They sent me a list of 4 UK spares suppliers and of the 4 only 1 supplied their spares. Even then their suppliers do not have any part diagrams and spares take around 6 weeks !!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry cannot advise you today as the workshop is closed, suggest you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Tuesday and get some professional advice.

If you do not do it right you could be in for problems.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Wouldnt hesitate to recommend the Mini Heki for ease of use, quality and ease of fitting. I have changed three out of our 4 for them already.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have changed our extractor fan for a mini heki skylight which I can recommend.

It gives us more light in the van,the opening mechanism is good with 3 positions and the flyscreen/blind arrangement is excellent.

I opted for the non-vented type as I was told that there could be some wind noise when travelling from the vented type.

It is possible to put it in position 1 for ventilation when raining and not get wet inside the van.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Double Entendre,
Re roof thickness please see link below from last year,
Thanks
Andy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-633662-.html#633662


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Sorry cannot advise you today as the workshop is closed, suggest you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Tuesday and get some professional advice.
> 
> If you do not do it right you could be in for problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that advice . . . . . what phone number can I get Glenn or Ian on please?

Regards


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Double Entendre,
> Re roof thickness please see link below from last year,
> Thanks
> Andy
> ...


Andy

you're a star . . . . I had forgotten all about my previous

good job _you_ know what _I'm_ doing!

thanks again for your help


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I have changed our extractor fan for a mini heki skylight which I can recommend.
> 
> It gives us more light in the van,the opening mechanism is good with 3 positions and the flyscreen/blind arrangement is excellent.
> 
> ...


When it's in the "Position 1", can you:
A) travel 
and
B) close the blind, let's say, at night (Or will any wind break the blind?)

thanks

ps. That's "Wind" from the outside of the van! :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Position 1 is slightly open and you can still close the blind and flyscreen as you can in any of the 3 skylight positions.

I have not travelled with it in position 1 although I would imagine it would be ok as the skylight is aerodynamically shaped so the wind would go over it.

No doubt the theory will be tested when we forget to close it properly one day. :lol:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Dont travel with th roof vent partially open as the wind gets underneath and rips it off the roof . in the instructions it say drive in the closed position.

you can leave on 1. when raining though or overnight vent. the yare brill have fitted loads in vans with never a prob.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Double-Entendre said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry cannot advise you today as the workshop is closed, suggest you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Tuesday and get some professional advice.
> ...


01-580-881288

Peter


----------

